# Help with connecting nokia 5800 mobile for 3g use?



## geek_nomad (Aug 18, 2010)

I've been trying for months to get my nokia 5800 expressmusic mobile connected with freebsd as a 3g modem. i don't know how to configure ppp.conf. pls someone help me..


----------



## lme@ (Aug 18, 2010)

I guess the phone is only recognized as a ugen device? If you, you can try this patch:
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=usb/128485

You probably need to adjust the patch to fit the new sources. BTW there are other open PRs concerning Nokia phones, too.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 18, 2010)

Try pairing it with bluetooth. Once that's done you should have a 'serial' connection. You can use that to 'dialup' to 3G.

The only difference with 3G compared to an old school dialup is the phonenumber. This is usually *99#


----------

